# Expansion Tank



## peteb (Mar 8, 2006)

Does anyone know of a miracle way or product for cleaning an old expansion tank , I'm restoring an old Saab and have removed the engine and painted the bay , most things have cleaned up alright but I can't get the tank good enough , I've soaked it in Jizer , blasted it with the pressure washer and soaked it in bleach overnight , but it's no better :wall: 
Thanks for any advice 
Pete


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Try putting it through the dishwasher - it can work surprisingly well - just make sure you have rinsed out all the Jizer first.
If that doesn't work may be a new one is in order - it is amazing how much a fresh expansion tank lifts the look under the bonnet. :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

This might sound funny but i have read about people filling it with (uncooked) rice and warm water and giving it a shake. The grains abrading the inside a little. 

I've not tried it only read it but it's a cheap option, could also put some strong cleaners in there also!


----------



## timprice (Aug 24, 2007)

order a new one from saab?

shouldn't be too expensive. 5-10 of pounds i would think


----------



## peteb (Mar 8, 2006)

Just phoned Gordon Lamb up and a new one is £38.88+vat , so I'll try the dishwasher and then the rice method first , thanks for your advice 
Pete :thumb:


----------



## Harley (Oct 19, 2006)

Fill it with citric acid (a powder from the chemist) block the holes first and pour in boiling water and leave to soak :thumb:


----------



## peteb (Mar 8, 2006)

:thumb: I'll get some tomorrow


----------



## Benny Boy (May 9, 2007)

dishwasher.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

denture tablets?


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Epoch said:


> This might sound funny but i have read about people filling it with (uncooked) rice and warm water and giving it a shake. The grains abrading the inside a little.


This definitely works, as it's the method I used when rebuilding my MK1 Polo. Block all the holes, a handful of uncooked rice, a squirt of APC and fill it about a third full of hot (not boiling!) water. Screw on the cap and start shaking :thumb:

Mine took two hits as it had been lying half-full of 25 year old crud!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Muc-off does a good job too (the bike cleaner not the wheel cleaner. Though they are suspiciously similar). Worked a treat on my mother's batterd K-reg Fiesta.


----------



## jonosi (Jan 13, 2008)

i cleaned mine with some 99p toilet cleaner (limescale remover)
left it to soak overnight 

looked good after a good rinse the following day


----------



## bosshogg (Dec 19, 2007)

Epoch said:


> This might sound funny but i have read about people filling it with (uncooked) rice and warm water and giving it a shake. The grains abrading the inside a little.
> 
> I've not tried it only read it but it's a cheap option, could also put some strong cleaners in there also!


How on earth do people find these things out, they musn't get much sleep LOL.


----------



## Destroyers (Aug 30, 2007)

As a VW owner I have much experience with this  (if you have mixed coolants in a VW you will know what I mean)

Rice works well, then for finishing touches pour bleach into it, plug up the holes and leave it overnight. Of course rinse it throughly afterwards.

Make sure you FLUSH the coolant system otherwise as the nice green/blue/purple whatever coolant you put back in it will turn brown in a few seconds again otherwise.

PS if your Mrs finds you putting an expansion tank in the dishwasher you are dead! :devil:


----------



## peteb (Mar 8, 2006)

Destroyer1432 said:


> As a VW owner I have much experience with this  (if you have mixed coolants in a VW you will know what I mean)
> 
> Rice works well, then for finishing touches pour bleach into it, plug up the holes and leave it overnight. Of course rinse it throughly afterwards.
> 
> ...


:lol: I put it in the next door neighbours


----------



## Markyt001 (Mar 23, 2007)

Tried & tested method is to simply use bicarbonate of soda powder with hot water. Leavefor a hour or so & then rinse with hot water again. Should do the trick.


KR


MarkyT:speechles


----------

